# Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 (103x)



## Kurupt (5 Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Knuff (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

Die Frau weiß einfach, wie man sich in Szene setzt. 

*W A H N S I N N*


----------



## xzit (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

kann man sich immer anschauen


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

was für ne geile Schnecke


----------



## davinci (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

Thanks for Michelle


----------



## posemuckel (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

An Michelles scharfen Kurven kann man sich gar nicht sattsehen!!


----------



## Bapho (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

Vielen Dank fuer die Aufnahmen von Michelle!


----------



## Katzun (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*



posemuckel schrieb:


> An Michelles scharfen Kurven kann man sich gar nicht sattsehen!!




geht mir auch so!

:thx: kurupt


----------



## Wowo (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

lecker


----------



## chris68 (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

nicht schlecht


----------



## superriesenechse (5 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

michelle setzt echt naturgesetze außer kraft
andere menschen werden älter
die wird einfach immer heißer
und noch dazu ist sie sehr zuverlässig was bikini bilder im sommer angeht
und sie versucht garnicht erst sich vor kameras zu verstecken 
ps.: der arsch is echt der hammer, musste ich noch loswerden^^


----------



## desert_fox (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

sie ist einfach der beweis, dass es gott gibt. wer sonst, könnte so einen hintern erschaffen ! Vielen dank!


----------



## Franky70 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Ich möchte mit ihr mal schnorcheln...
Danke.


----------



## DerMarx (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Ay Caramba


----------



## imba (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Danke für Michelle!


----------



## Gladiator (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*


----------



## maximus (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Sehr schön ... DANKE


----------



## gundi (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x30*

tolle bilder danke


----------



## hustler92 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Die Würde ich sehr gern mal bei mit im Bett antreffen.


----------



## schacher (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

WOW. Vielen Dank!


----------



## stepi (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

Sehr schöne Bilder von Michelle,  Ist den die Dame in dem etwas helleren pinkem Bikini die Mutter? Wenn ja, dann braucht man ja sich nicht zu wundern woher die Gene sind.


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

WOW sieht die Michelle scharf aus!


----------



## Karrel (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

omg, die frau ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## binsi (6 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*

nice


----------



## Terrier (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Einfach nicht zu fassen ...


----------



## madeye (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

die ist so lecker, danke


----------



## Anakin (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Klasse Frau, Klasse Bilder


----------



## pani1970 (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

tolle bilder !!


----------



## glasermeister (7 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Warum macht dir Frau sowas. Will die denn , daß ich einen Herzinfarkt erleide !!


----------



## klappstuhl (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Einfach herrlich, vielen Dank!


----------



## schmali (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Top.


----------



## Ghaj26987 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Hammer Frau


----------



## emma2112 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## GordanG1 (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

rosa steht ihr 

:thx:


----------



## KBlade98 (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Merci pour les photos ...


----------



## tierchen (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Super, Danke


----------



## krasavec25 (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Klasse Frau


----------



## andrew555 (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

so lob ich mir das


----------



## Borusse1987 (28 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

super, danke!


----------



## denison (29 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Danke für die Fotos!


----------



## clemi4 (30 Sep. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

sooo geil vielen dank!!


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

einfach nur super hot.


----------



## saibar (20 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

wow sehr schön


----------



## pauleta (21 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

danke sehr


----------



## dreamguard (30 Okt. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

:thumbup::thx::WOW:


----------



## shark (10 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Einfach super


----------



## karsti (14 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

sehr schön... würde ich auch gerne mal am strand treffen...


----------



## jena gaudens (15 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

very fine, thx


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Michelle-Hunziker ist eine Frau mit einem Körper Special


----------



## mattthecat (18 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

hübsche tochter 
derapfel....


----------



## darkkangun (18 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

mit abstand die schönste schweizerin .


----------



## Grandsenior (27 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

 Die Frau ist der Hammer und brauch eigentlich ein eigenes Forum 
so HOT !!!
:thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## miccheck (27 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Vielen Dank! :thx:


----------



## Troy999 (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Danke, was ein geiler Arsch!!


----------



## wrl (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

die Frau ist eine göttin sie ist sowas von heiß da schmilst einfach alles hin haaammmer


----------



## Lone*Star (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

*Sensationell !*

...ich werd' total :crazy: bei diesem Anblick !


:thx:


----------



## argus (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

echt klasse frau:WOW:


----------



## chini72 (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

DANKE für sexy Michelle!!


----------



## boy 2 (30 Dez. 2012)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Danke für Michelle! Perfect tits!


----------



## LightsOut53 (17 Okt. 2014)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

immer wieder gut anzusehen diese frau!


----------



## Bowes (13 Mai 2015)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

*Vielen Dank für die tollen Bilder von *


----------



## janedrik (3 Apr. 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Dieser Bikini


----------



## trancer110 (28 Mai 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

klasse Bilder!


----------



## konDOME (28 Mai 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Michelle am Strand, einfach ein Traum Anblick! danke!


----------



## klinke1980 (28 Mai 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Was für ne Tante


----------



## dannysid (29 Mai 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Wow diese Frau wird nie älter...Was ein Körper für ihr Alter!!!


----------



## harri hurtig (14 Juni 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

:wow::wow::wow:


----------



## Nerajoz (3 Dez. 2016)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Sehr pink. Aber schön anzusehen.


----------



## 60y09 (5 Juni 2017)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

Die super Fotos feiern ihren 6. Geburtstag !

Paaaaaarrrtyy !


----------



## Spitzbub (31 Aug. 2017)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x103 Update 2*

wunderbar ...


----------



## Mandalorianer (17 Juni 2022)

*vollständig re-upped im ersten Thema*


----------



## peterl5 (17 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Spok007 (17 Juni 2022)

superriesenechse schrieb:


> *AW: Michelle Hunziker - Bikini on the beach in Varigotti - Italy - June 04, 2011 x94 Update*
> 
> michelle setzt echt naturgesetze außer kraft
> andere menschen werden älter
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Auch wenn die Bilder schon ein paar Tage alt sind, so stimmt es doch heute immer noch


----------



## Petma (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Cashnr13 (30 Juni 2022)

Einfach ein toller Körper und immer wieder gern gesehen!


----------



## Ramone226 (7 Juli 2022)

die michelle ist immernoch eine wucht


----------



## Viking Friend (7 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------

